# Besides conduit, any other DIY hanger ideas for lights?



## AquaVaj (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't really want to buy a $40 pipe bender just to bend a pair of conduits once and possibly never use again. Anybody know a product that uses metal rods that are already bent 90 degrees and can be rigged to be used as hangers?


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

I used copper tubing, elbows and tee's for a DIY hanger for my MH light... JB weld rather than solder so I could re-position anything and not have the whole shebang come unglued if I got it too hot trying to get it perfect.
I'm NOT sure I'd want to use this if you've got inverts/animals that don't get along with copper, even though the hanger doesn't get near the water.

I don't suppose something as simple as shelf hangers (pre bent, 90degrees) would do the trick?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

One home depot told the guy to buy the pipe bender, use it and then return it. It works and doesn't hurt the pipe bender.


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

+1....been there and done that. Lol.



Tex Gal said:


> One home depot told the guy to buy the pipe bender, use it and then return it. It works and doesn't hurt the pipe bender.


----------



## nixer (Jan 13, 2010)

AquaVaj said:


> Don't really want to buy a $40 pipe bender just to bend a pair of conduits once and possibly never use again. Anybody know a product that uses metal rods that are already bent 90 degrees and can be rigged to be used as hangers?


there is 90 degree fittings. 
of you could just call around for an electrician to bend it.
small shops would work better


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

+1 on the 90 degree fitting. That's what I used to build my new lighting setup and it works great. No need for the pipe bender. I'm very picky about aesthetics, and the fitting isn't noticeable or anything. I spray painted the whole thing with a Rustoleum black hammered finish and it came out looking very professional.


----------



## 3dees (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm setting up a 120gal discus tank and want to hang my lights. I have a backdrop stand that I bought off e-bay new for 40.00. It's basically 2 light stands with a crosspiece that adjusts from 3' -6'.
I took the legs off the stands and will clamp them to each side of the tank and hang the lights from small chains. Instead of messing with the chain lenth to work on the tank I just unlock the levers on the stands to go ass high or low ass I want.


----------

